# Newbie



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Greetings!
I've been researching coops in preparation for my first ever attempt at raising chickens. I think I have a plan for the coop and run. Hope to build it this weekend. Then I can be the chicken man! LOL I'm sure ill have questions.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome. Can't wait to hear all about them.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sears has some nice sheds that could easily convert. FYI


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome aboard.  You're going to LOVE having chickens! They're a lot of fun!!! Addicting too in case nobody warned you yet!


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Tnx for the welcome! Looking forward to getting to know y'all.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the world of the crazy chicken people.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome! You will absolutely love it! I just got my first egg the other day! It's so much fun! You will be quite surprised at how loving they can be! I have a pullet who loves to sit in my lap! It's definitely a adventure! How big of flock do you want? Which breeds? I have only silkies. A small flock of four . I have some eggs in the incubator and I'll see what happens. If I get females my flock just might be growing.I'm going to have to rehome the cockerels. Can't have them where I live 
Sadly. Good luck with your building project and post pictures when your finished so we can see your master piece! Have fun! It's been really a Great experience for me thank God! I'm sure it will be fun!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi..welcome to chicken land.I am also a newbie i hope our chickys come out awesome good luck to us...we r going to need it =)


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Its great on here. Everybody is great for information and advice. Better than any book!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*WELCOME !
*You're gonna have a _PECK _of *FUN* with Chickens *!!!

*BEST to ya,
Bruce ( ReTIRED )


----------

